# Pig Lunch



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2005)

Well I trimmed 2 racks of ribs for lunch tomorrow. I took the trimmings, cleaned them up, rubbed them with Fatz's Pig Powder and grilled them for lunch. Had a few leftover garlic knots and anipasta from last night. What a meal....to bad my wife decided to go shopping.


http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nprochilo ... CBUv8ODf5A


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> What a meal....to bad my wife decided to go shopping.


Good planning!  :-D   Nice plug on the 2nd pic


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2005)

Thats some good stuff!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 26, 2005)

Looks great Nick!  How long did you grill um fer?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Looks great Nick!  How long did you grill um fer?


About 3 minutes per side. They were pretty thin.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Nice pics!  But I'm so hungry I could PUNCH somebody!
> 
> :smt062



Susan...go eat, we'll wait for you to come back! :-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Nice pics!  But I'm so hungry I could PUNCH somebody!
> 
> :smt062


Uh ohh...Let's see..Who lives closest to you???  LARRY! :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

Excellent looking stuff.....I just got through pulling several pounds of butt, and of course I was snacking along the way.

  When i first started in bbq, I always got the chopping/pulling job relegated to newbies.....had to do the hard part.

 Now I volunteer for it, cause you get the best bits!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Excellent looking stuff.....I just got through pulling several pounds of butt, and of course I was snacking along the way.
> 
> When i first started in bbq, I always got the chopping/pulling job relegated to newbies.....had to do the hard part.
> 
> Now I volunteer for it, cause you get the best bits!!!


Same here ~ I have a hard time leaving enough bark for the others..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Susan Z":1wawnzqu]Nice pics!  But I'm so hungry I could PUNCH somebody!
> 
> :smt062


Uh ohh...Let's see..Who lives closest to you???  LARRY! :-D 

    [/quote:1wawnzqu]

Susan if you wanna come punch someone, take 66 West to 29 Towards Warrenton, make a left onto 17 South, then a right onto 28, left onto Schoolhouse, right onto Willowbrook!  But..................I'd like a Cohiba and a bottle of Absynthe or Crown Royal  .  You bring it and you can hit me with your best shot!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> A cohiba AND a bottle of asbynthe! :slap:



What you think you are gonna knock the crap out of me for free?


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

You have to be married to him to get to smack him for free.
Even then... it's not free.



Especially Then.


----------

